# medio/media hermana



## gotribe

Hola!  
In the textbook my school uses, it teaches that half sister is medi*o* hermana.  It goes on to explain that this should be pointed out because it is a common error to say medi*a* hermana.  Wordreference says it's medi*a* hermana.  Which is correct?  It would seem that "media" in this instance is an adjective describing hermana and should reflect gender.  What would be the explanation for it being "medio"?

Gracias!


----------



## Keahi

Hello.
When I was student my teacher said, the adverbs don't change then "media hermana" is wrong, the correct is "medio hermana".
Ella está medio loca.
But "medio" in Spanish could be adverb or adjective, distinguish them is the task.
Normally "medio" is adverb if it's describing something not entirely.
medio anaranjada, medio cansada, medio vacía, etc.
When "medium" is describing each of the parts of something that has been split in two, is an adjective.
No me has dejado ni media naranja,  ...la cortas en la mitad y te quedan dos medias piñas.
Please, correct my English. Thanks.
A hug.


----------



## m_lara_r

That's right. The correct way to use it is "medio hermana", even though a lot of people would say it as "media hermana".
Strictly speaking, "media hermana" would mean "the half of my sister".


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

_hermana_ es casi siempre un sustantivo, en este caso _media _es un adjetivo, lo correcto es _media hermana_.

Ocasionalmente _hermana_ puede usarse como adjetivo, ahí la cosa cambia.

_Son dos ideas afines, medio hermanas._


----------



## blasita

gotribe said:


> It would seem that "media" in this instance is an adjective describing hermana and should reflect gender.


 Hello. That's it according to the DRAE: _medio hermano_ and _medi*a* herman*a*_: 





> *medio, dia* ~.
> 1. m. y f. Persona, con respecto a otra, que solo tiene en común con ella uno de los padres.


 This is the official source.

However, the Fundéu disagrees with that: 





> Cuando hablamos de medio hermana, ese «medio», ¿es adjetivo o adverbio?
> 
> En efecto, es adverbio y ha de ser _medi*o* herman*a*_ (_media hermana_ sería la mitad de la hermana).



Saludos.


----------



## micafe

For some reason I say "medio hermana" but "hermana media"

"Ellas son medio hermanas" - "Ellas son hermanas medias"

Does anybody here apart from me place the adjective after the noun?

What do you guys say when talking about two half sisters?  ¿Ellas son.......?


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
De acuerdo a la nueva edición de DRAE  me he dado cuenta que tengo muchos errores ortográficos hoy, antes del 2009 escribía de la misma manera pero no tenía esos errores.
Si quieren una explicación sobre esto la pueden leer aquí http://www.prensalibre.com/cultura/PALABRA-MEDIO_0_587941263.html
De este artículo pongo un fragmento,
"Hay quienes dicen “media hermana, medias hermanas” en lugar de “medio  hermana, medio hermanas”.  Yo no estoy de acuerdo con ese uso y el  porqué es muy sencillo. El adjetivo es fraccionario y significa la mitad  de algo: las personas no pueden partirse en dos.".
Tal vez puedan partirse en dos pero dejarían de ser "la hermana" para ser el cadáver de la hermana.
Un abrazo.


----------



## micafe

Estoy de acuerdo con ese artículo. ¿Pero cómo dirías si pusieras el adjetivo después del sustantivo? ¿o nunca lo haces?

EJ. "Teresa y María son hermanas medias".

O será que esto es totalmente errado... Pero al menos en Colombia es muy usado. Las dos formas lo son. 

Los idiomas cambian porque están vivos.. si no cambiaran dejarían de existir todos...


----------



## blasita

micafe said:


> Does anybody here apart from me place the adjective after the noun?
> What do you guys say when talking about two half sisters?  ¿Ellas son.......?


 Hello, Micafe. No, I'm afraid that I don't. I'd also use _hermanastra/s_. Saludito.

By the way, although _medio hermana_ sounds better to me, I would say that _media hermana_ is correct. But, for example, in _medio tonta, loca, __medio_ is an adverb and so invariable.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

micafe said:


> What do you guys say when talking about two half sisters?  ¿Ellas son.......?


Ellas son hermanas por parte de padre/madre. Pavada de rodeo, sí, pero si hablo de hermanastras, se me viene la pobre Cenicienta a la cabeza. Y las medias son para los pies, según decía mi abuelita.
Saludos


----------



## Keahi

Es verdad, nunca lo hago.
Recuerdo que las personas mayores usaban esta forma pero creo que estaban en un error, al igual que cuando decían, "Te se cayó la fruta de boca..." en lugar de "Se te cayó la fruta...".
Me gusta recordar esto porque hoy en día, lamentablemente nuestro idioma está perdiendo elegancia. Aunque esta forma tal vez esté equivocada, guardaba el ritmo con que los copleros solían recitar en las esquinas de ciertos barrios.
Ahora la jerga vulgar y grosera se impone. En fin.
Pero como has podido ver, el artículo de esta escritora lo deja claro, aunque supongo que la polémica continuará.
un abrazo.


----------



## JennyTW

Hermana = los dos padres en común 
Medio hermana = un padre en común 
Hermanastra = ningún padre en común. (Se han vuelto a casar los padres). 
Creo que Adolfo está diciendo lo mismo, pero hay cosas que no entiendo.


----------



## autrex2811

gotribe said:


> Hola!
> In the textbook my school uses, it teaches that half sister is medi*o* hermana.  It goes on to explain that this should be pointed out because it is a common error to say medi*a* hermana.  Wordreference says it's medi*a* hermana.  Which is correct?  It would seem that "media" in this instance is an adjective describing hermana and should reflect gender.  What would be the explanation for it being "medio"?
> 
> Gracias!



Pues verá, que *la Real Academia Española* contempla ambos términos "medio hermano" para varón y "media hermana" para mujer; pero "medio hermana", creo que lo están engañando y yo dudo sobremanera de ese "medio hermana".Con adjetivos sí se debe decir "medio loco / loca", "medio despistado / despistada", pero con sustantivos, sí debe concordar en género ese "medio".


----------



## blasita

JennyTW said:


> Hermana = los dos padres en común
> Medio hermana = un padre en común
> Hermanastra = ningún padre en común. (Se han vuelto a casar los padres).


 Hola, Jenny. _Media hermana = hermanastra_. Del DRAE: 





> *hermanastro, tra*. (Del despect. de hermano).
> 1. m. y f. Hijo de uno de los dos consortes con respecto al hijo del otro.
> 2. m. y f. *medio hermano*.


 Lo que ocurre es que puede tener otra acepción e incluso alguna vez sentido peyorativo (Adolfo aludía a las hermanastras de Cenicienta), pero en este caso son sinónimos.

En resumen, y como he comentado antes, _media hermana_ es correcto (y así aparece en el DRAE —ver entrada en comentario n.º 5). Pero sí que hay diferentes opiniones sobre este tema.


----------



## Keahi

Sí, la RAE lo dice, dice muchas cosas, hasta se contradice ella misma.Los estudiosos de la RAE a verces se equivocan también y creo que este es uno de los tantos errores de la RAE.
En este  caso, "medio" puede ser adverbio o adjetivo y si es adjetivo según la RAE querría decir la mitad de algo, es decir, una parte de algo que se ha dividido en dos. Esta sería la opción de los que dicen "media hermana" la mitad de su hermana.
Una vez más RAE lo ha hecho, me gusta que ellos velen por el buen uso de nuestro idioma pero con sus revisiones y modificaciones confunden mucho. Al menos a mí, que hace mucho que salí de la escuela.
Parece que estuvieran en guerra con los antiguos profesionales que antes pertenecían a esta institución modificando (no necesariamente mejorando) las antiguas reglas. 
Dejaré a RAE en paz, porque supongo que me estoy metiendo en un lío al criticarla.
Un abrazo.


----------



## dexterciyo

Me he tomado la molestia de enviar la consulta a la RAE y esta es la respuesta que me han dado.



> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> El DRAE recoge la mencionada expresión conformada por un adjetivo y un sustantivo, que, naturalmente, concuerdan en género y número. _Medio_ se emplea aquí con el sentido de 'incompleto o imperfecto': _«Desde entonces se quedó en la hacienda dedicado a los oficios del campo, mientras su media hermana Lucrecia, pocos años mayor que él, hija del primer matrimonio de su padre, se hizo cargo de las labores de la casa»_ (E. González _Quién como Dios_ [México 1999]).
> 
> Existe, por otra parte, otro análisis de esta expresión, según el cual _medio_ se considera adverbio ('no enteramente, no del todo'); dado que los adverbios son invariables, el plural de la locución _medio hermano_ será _medio hermanos_; su femenino, _medio hermana_. Este uso es el más extendido en el español culto actual:
> _«El hijo del estupro mostró para sobrevivir la misma terquedad que para vivir había demostrado cuando estaba en la barriga: fue capaz de alimentarse tragando todas las porquerías que recogía en los tachos de basura y que disputaba a los mendigos y perros. En tanto que sus medio hermanos morían como moscas, tuberculosos o intoxicados, o, niños que llegan a adultos aquejados de raquitismo y taras psíquicas, pasaban la prueba solo a medias, Seferino Huanca Leyva creció sano, fuerte y mentalmente pasable»_ (Vargas Llosa _La tía Julia y el escribidor_ [Perú 1977]); _«El Regente Masatoki tenía dos hijas que eran medio hermanas»_ (Paz _Sombras de obras. Arte y literatura_ [México 1983]).
> 
> Como le decíamos, en _media hermana_ se emplea el adjetivo _media_ indicando que solo es hermana en una mitad, puesto que solo comparten uno de los progenitores. En efecto, como le decíamos también, lo más común es interpetar _medio_ como adverbio y dejarlo invariable.




No me resulta nada convincente. Pues que yo sepa el sentido de 'incompleto o imperfecto' lo recoge la palabra _medio_ como adverbio, no el adjetivo. Y así figura en el avance de la 23ª edición del diccionario de la RAE:



> *medio*
> 
> 29. adv. m. No del todo, no enteramente, no por completo.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Dexterciyo. La verdad es que yo estuve a punto de hacer otra de mis consultas a la RAE, pero al final no la hice.

Bueno, entonces entiendo que cabrían en este caso las dos interpretaciones, _medio _como adjetivo (_media hermana_) y como adverbio (_medio hermana_). Es más o menos lo que yo creía: que _media hermana_ es correcto, lo que no quiere decir que no se use (ni que no sea correcto decir) _medio hermana.

_He incluido anteriormente una consulta de la Fundéu acerca de este tema en concreto. Lo hice porque me sorprendió que la Fundéu, una prestigiosa institución asesorada por la RAE, dijera lo contrario.


----------



## Cenzontle

Y a mí—como ya saben algunos de Uds.—me gusta consultar el Google Books Ngram Viewer para ver cuál ha sido la práctica de los autores de los montones de libros digitalizados por ese proyecto.  El Viewer muestra clara preferencia por "media hermana".


----------



## jsvillar

Voto por 'medio hermana', y lo siento por la RAE. Que se tomen un güiski  mientras ven un cederrón , pero solo  este , ningún otro cederrón . (y me falta el icono del hombrecito llorando...)


----------



## blasita

Cenzontle said:


> Y a mí—como ya saben algunos de Uds.—me gusta consultar el Google Books Ngram Viewer para ver cuál ha sido la práctica de los autores de los montones de libros digitalizados por ese proyecto.  El Viewer muestra clara preferencia por "media hermana".


Hello, Cenzontle. I must say that in this case I disagree with the _Google Books Ngram Viewer_ results. I think that, at least in my neck of the woods, _medi*o* hermana_ is more common. Un saludo.

According to the RAE (everyone's welcome to give a full translation of their response), both may be right, but _media hermana _is correct anyway.


----------



## Keahi

Perfecto Dexter.
Veo en tu respuesta un buen ejemplo de lo que digo. RAE se contradice.
*medio*

29. adv. m. No del todo, no enteramente, no por completo.                      
Pero antes,

Como le decíamos, en _media hermana_ se emplea el adjetivo _media_  indicando que solo es hermana en una mitad, puesto que solo comparten  uno de los progenitores. En efecto, como le decíamos también, lo más  común es interpetar _medio_ como adverbio y dejarlo invariable. 
¿De qué mitad están hablando?, ¿de la cintura para arriba?, ¿o será para abajo?
Sobre otros temas, como dice Jsvillar, tienen tantas perlas que uno no sabe lo que buscan con estas cosas.
Créanme, lo cederrón no es lo peor que he visto.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Aserolf

Quizás la RAE diga que 'medio hermano' es sinónimo de 'hermanastro', pero lo usual es que que la gente se refiera a un 'hermanastro' como al parente*s*co que une a hijos de padres diferentes. 
Las "hermanastras" de Cenicienta, por ejemplo, eran hijas sólo de la madrastra (una viuda) y no del papá de Cenicienta. Esto, claro, en la versión de Disney, no he consultado las otras tantas versiones de este cuento. 
Si fuera tan intercambiable -y común- el uso de estos dos términos como sinónimos, estoy segura que no existiría el dilema de decir "medio o media hermana" - todos diríamos simplemente "hermanastras".

~Sólo una opinión


----------



## blasita

Aserolf said:


> Quizás la RAE diga que 'medio hermano' es sinónimo de 'hermanastro', pero lo usual es que que la gente se refiera a un 'hermanastro' como al parentesco que une a hijos de padres diferentes.


 Hola, Aserolf. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que _hermanastro/a_ se utiliza mucho más con el sentido que comentas. Sin embargo, esto no significa que _medio hermano=hermanastro_ sea incorrecto y que no se pueda usar.

Y no solo el DRAE recoge esta otra acepción, también otros diccionarios, como el DUE de María Moliner. Sí, las hermanastras de Cenicienta están ahí, pero no son las únicas hermanastras de este mundo ... Lo que yo normalmente y coloquialmente utilizo en el caso que nos ocupa es lo que ya Adolfo comentó hace unos cuantos mensajes:_ hermano/a por parte de madre/padre_. Saludito.


----------



## autrex2811

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias, Dexterciyo. La verdad es que yo estuve a punto de hacer otra de mis consultas a la RAE, pero al final no la hice.
> 
> Bueno, entonces entiendo que cabrían en este caso las dos interpretaciones, _medio _como adjetivo (_media hermana_) y como adverbio (_medio hermana_). Es más o menos lo que yo creía: que _media hermana_ es correcto, lo que no quiere decir que no se use (ni que no sea correcto decir) _medio hermana.
> 
> _He incluido anteriormente una consulta de la Fundéu acerca de este tema en concreto. Lo hice porque me sorprendió que la Fundéu, una prestigiosa institución asesorada por la RAE, dijera lo contrario.



En mi vida jamás había escuchado "medio hermana", pero bueno, si hay hispanoparlantes que lo aprueban y lo usan de común, ni qué decir. Aceptemos entonces: "medio hermanos / hermanas"


----------



## micafe

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Ellas son hermanas por parte de padre/madre. Pavada de rodeo, sí, pero si hablo de hermanastras, se me viene la pobre Cenicienta a la cabeza. Y las medias son para los pies, según decía mi abuelita.
> Saludos



Hermanastras, hijastras, madrastras... son las palabras más ofensivas del idioma español y las que suenan peor a los oidos. 

Mi marido tiene una hija a la que quiero como propia. Cuando la gente -sin deseo de ofender, claro- dice que ella es mi hijastra, a mí me da un soponcio y deseos de golpear a alguien.


----------



## blasita

Sí, Micafe y todos, estoy con vosotros/ustedes. Vaya, ahora me arrepiento de haber mencionado _hermanastra_ (que fue lo primero que se me ocurrió para intentar responder a la pregunta de Micafe), como alternativa y sinónimo de _media/medio hermana_ ... Bueno, en realidad no me arrepiento, que estoy segura de que le va a servir a alguien. Estamos todos de acuerdo en que no es la mejor opción en este caso. Y así yo ya había comentado que podía tener un sentido peyorativo.


----------



## micafe

blasita said:


> Sí, Micafe y todos, estoy con vosotros/ustedes. Vaya, ahora me arrepiento de haber mencionado _hermanastra_ (que fue lo primero que se me ocurrió para intentar responder a la pregunta de Micafe), como alternativa y sinónimo de _media/medio hermana_ ... Bueno, en realidad no me arrepiento, que estoy segura de que le va a servir a alguien. Estamos todos de acuerdo en que no es la mejor opción en este caso. Y así yo ya había comentado que podía tener un sentido peyorativo.



No te arrepientas mi querida Blasita.. desafortunadamente esas son las palabras correctas.. el que las inventó estaba muy enojado cuando lo hizo

En Colombia en vez de "hijastro/a" decimos* "entenado/a"*. Suena bastante mejor, ¿no?.

No sé con qué palabra podamos reemplazar "madrastra" que no sea "la esposa de mi padre"..


----------



## Car**Car

yo soy de españa y lo de hermana media no lo he oido en mi vida...aunque alomejor tu lo utilices creo que en españa eso no se utilza


----------



## dexterciyo

micafe said:


> No te arrepientas mi querida Blasita.. desafortunadamente esas son las palabras correctas.. el que las inventó estaba muy enojado cuando lo hizo
> 
> En Colombia en vez de "hijastro/a" decimos* "entenado/a"*. Suena bastante mejor, ¿no?.
> 
> No sé con qué palabra podamos reemplazar "madrastra" que no sea "la esposa de mi padre"..



Pues si le tiras mucho de la lengua a la RAE acabará aceptando otros derivados como _medio hijo_, _media madre_, _medias abuelas_, etc.


----------



## blasita

micafe said:


> En Colombia en vez de "hijastro/a" decimos* "entenado/a"*. Suena bastante mejor, ¿no?.
> No sé con qué palabra podamos reemplazar "madrastra" que no sea "la esposa de mi padre"..


 Lo de _entenado/a_ es nuevo para mí, me lo apunto.

Me encanta el chiste de Dexterciyo. Bueno, en serio, yo la verdad es que la llamaría y me referiría a ella como _madre/mamá_, a él (como) _hermano_, a ella (como) _hermana_, etc. antes que _madrastra, hermanastro, hermanastra_ ... O en algunos casos, por su nombre, claro.


----------



## Omada

Keahi said:


> De acuerdo a la nueva edición de DRAE me he dado cuenta que tengo muchos errores ortográficos hoy, antes del 2009 escribía de la misma manera pero no tenía esos errores.



 Yo ya no sé escribir. Me salen rayitas rojas continuamente.



Keahi said:


> Como le decíamos, en _media hermana_ se emplea el adjetivo _media_  indicando que solo es hermana en una mitad, puesto que solo comparten  uno de los progenitores. En efecto, como le decíamos también, lo más  común es interpetar _medio_ como adverbio y dejarlo invariable.
> ¿De qué mitad están hablando?, ¿de la cintura para arriba?, ¿o será para abajo?



 Yo tengo una medio/a hermana, tendré que preguntarle qué mitad me toca, ¡jaja!

De verdad, que jamás he oído decir "media hermana"


----------



## Pinairun

Aquí tienen este otro hilo sobre el mismo tema, donde podrán ver unas cuantas  opiniones más.


----------



## dexterciyo

Pinairun said:


> Aquí tienen este otro hilo sobre el mismo tema, donde podrán ver unas cuantas  opiniones más.



Me gustó la explicación de *Bloodsun*.


----------



## micafe

blasita said:


> Lo de _entenado/a_ es nuevo para mí, me lo apunto.
> .


Y es una palabra legítima, está en el DRAE. Por qué la decimos en Colombia.... es otra historia. Quién sabe si habrá otro país donde la usen.


----------



## Cenzontle

"Entenado"—según el diccionario etimológico de Corominas—es una alteración de "ante+nado"; es decir, anteriormente nacido:  hijo de mi esposo/esposa que nació antes de que nos casáramos.  Primeras documentaciones: entenado, 1570; antenado, "3.er cuarto S. XIII".  Del mismo origen son "alnado" y "andado" (anteriormente "adnado").


----------



## micafe

Cenzontle said:


> "Entenado"—según el diccionario etimológico de Corominas—es una alteración de "ante+nado"; es decir, anteriormente nacido:  hijo de mi esposo/esposa que nació antes de que nos casáramos.  Primeras documentaciones: entenado, 1570; antenado, "3.er cuarto S. XIII".  Del mismo origen son "alnado" y "andado" (anteriormente "adnado").



Interesante. Hoy, según el DRAE: 

*entenado**, da**.*
 (De _antenado_).
* 1.* m. y f. *hijastro.*
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá se oía a veces lo de "que acá hay hijos y entenados", para indicar favoritismos. Nunca se me había ocurrido que entenado se refería a hijastros, pesé siempre que eran adoptados o criados por una familia.


----------



## Keahi

Muy bien.
Creo que debemos haber mareado bastante a Gotribe.
Le sugiero a él que le diga a sus profesores que ni siquiera los que tenemos el castellano como lengua materna nos ponemos de acuerdo sobre qué "medio" utilizar, si el adjetivo o el adverbio.
Pero para que dejes claro que entiendes lo que significa, ponte bravo y dile, "Ella es mi hermana por parte de padre (o madre)" y dejarás el asunto zanjado.
Un abrazo.


----------



## autrex2811

Yo le aconsejaría que le dijese a su maestro de español que ambos usos son posibles. Así de simple; ello para no entrar en discusión de que uno está mal y el otro está bien.


----------

